# Very large placenta



## fighterflyy (Oct 5, 2006)

What could be the causes of a very large placenta?

I understand that the average size of placentas are a little over 1 pound. My sister-in-law had a *10 pound* placenta with her last child. The doctor didn't say anything about it.

I'm curious if it could have had anything to do with the very new antidepressant that she was on during the entire pregnancy.

Could it also have been a lack of protein? The baby was an average size, between 7 and 8 pounds. She didn't have gestational diabetes and she's Caucasian.

Any thoughts?


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Sounds like placentomegaly_?_


----------



## kate3 (May 4, 2007)

Placentamegaly has been associated with various infections (CMV, syphilis) and with severe Rh incompatability (hydrops).

Most often a placenta that large is sent to pathology.


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

also diabetes, tumor, hyperplastic ovary, genetic


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

and from what I understand, it's also possible for the size of the placenta to be larger to compensate for dietary and environmental factors. i.e. smokers will often have larger placentas to compensate for the lack of oxygen, and people who are deficient in their diets will often have larger placentas to compensate. I have also seen references to the fact that sometimes it just happens, and provided all scary things are ruled out, it's not usually a cause for concern.

And yes, lack of protein can account for a larger placenta.


----------



## Down2Earth (Jan 23, 2008)

I also heard that if you live in a high altitude you will have a large placenta.


----------



## Katielady (Nov 3, 2006)

holy moly. I hope she took pictures!


----------

